# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  posts erased

## hybrid83

Getting tired of these childish comments please delete this post admin

----------


## terraj

It's only one days postings you lost right? 

No BIG deal right?

----------


## Big

yep, you were bumping every post in sight saying "good job" or "keep at it". in many cases you pulled up old threads where the members was now banned and not even here any more. also you were posting so fast that there was no way in some cases you were even reading the threads.

----------


## Big

Keep in mind we don't mean to discourage anyone from posting, but we would like the posts to be of value. we have a postwhore thread in the lounge where you can chat away if you just want to get your postcount up.

----------


## hybrid83

erase

----------


## hybrid83

erase

----------


## tboney

> I found a source by the way so my post whoring days are over. Hopefully I'll have more stimulating conversation soon LOL


Go to the post whore thread??????

----------


## Big

Well you confirmed my suspicions that you were posting in that fashion for a source check. The thing is, the rules state a minimum of 45 days membership and 100 quality posts. Also as I already stated we have a postwhore thread in the lounge where you can randomly chat about pretty much anything, and we have threads like the "first thing that comes to mind" thread where posts rack quickly. When you needlessly dig up old threads of former members just to say "good job" it's pretty obvious what you're doing. We aren't a source board and whenever someone new starts posting as you did it hits our radar. On your first night you started a thread about your brolen arm, I immediately responded asking for more info so I could help you, as I have been in a similar position. For the next 45 minutes you were just on a random posting spree while I was waiting to help you.

----------


## hybrid83

erase

----------


## tboney

> I now see that. I was unfamiliar with the way this system worked. A post whoring tread, thats hillarious I had no Ideal. Sorry to be a bother guys. But really this isn't world war 3. There are some really rude people on here. Why waste the energy when you could just point someone in the right direction. I now know what I am doing, but you might want to help the uninformed.


??? We do try to help the uninformed... we just helped you. or BIG did..

----------


## Big

Water under the bridge bro, we were all new at some point. I'd still like to help with your arm though, when you get time give us some more info and I'll work with you, sadly I've broken my share and then some. I'm at work now checking in between meetings, but I'll do what I can.

----------


## *El Diablo*

The OP is wanting source checks........ and when u dont give help him out he gets cocky......
A waste of fresh air

----------


## PT

I took all your posts down for the reason big stated. I put them back up and will be watching you

----------


## hybrid83

erase

----------


## spywizard

> I found a source by the way so my post whoring days are over. Hopefully I'll have more stimulating conversation soon LOL



was it [email protected]?? 

we've been having issues with him..

----------


## **TOP**

And the last thing you need are steroids !

----------

